# Mexico, DF, the city



## mom2 (Feb 12, 2011)

hello, my 20yr old american daughter has been offered an internship in mexico city for the summer at the us embassy. she speaks spanish and has lived in a big city. she would need to find an apt and i am concerned about safety. is this an ok thing for her to do?? would you allow your daughter to do the same?
any thoughts or ideas would be greatly appreciated as she really wants to do this.
thanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

mom2 said:


> hello, my 20yr old american daughter has been offered an internship in mexico city for the summer at the us embassy. she speaks spanish and has lived in a big city. she would need to find an apt and i am concerned about safety. is this an ok thing for her to do?? would you allow your daughter to do the same?
> any thoughts or ideas would be greatly appreciated as she really wants to do this.
> thanks.


I would have no problem letting my daughter live in MX City. I would, however, forbid her from working for the government.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

If she knows how to handle herself in a big city, Mexico City is really no different. It has its parts that you want to stay away from but so does any large city in the US. 

Commuting in Mex. City is horrendous so she may want to find an apartment as close to the embassy as is reasonable. That isn't for reasons safety; it's for avoiding the nightmare commutes. 

If she is OK with the idea of using the metro subway, it would open up a few more locations that would be safe and interesting places to live but a little farther away from the embassy which is pretty much smack in the middle of downtown Mex. City.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

What a wonderful opportunity for her to learn and to experience Mexico. Go for it!


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> What a wonderful opportunity for her to learn and to experience Mexico. Go for it!


Oh yeah, I was going to say exactly that in my post as well!

Although I loathe and detest the traffic, it is a fascinating city and has a lot to offer.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

She might find a room-mate from those employed at the embassy. Yes, the traffic is the worst part of DF.


----------



## mom2 (Feb 12, 2011)

thank you for reassuring a worried mom. i think this will be a wonderful opportunity for her.


----------

